# Video: Latvian and Canadian soldiers patrol a city



## SoldierInAYear (12 Jun 2012)

Latvian and Canadian soldiers patrol a city and meet with the local school principal.
  ;D
*VIDEO:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=h9kXUSjXMu0


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jun 2012)

Good catch - more Canada-Latvian patrolling from the same series
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifpogUtm_Sg&feature=relmfu


----------



## JorgSlice (13 Jun 2012)

Very interesting! The Latvians also have themselves some pretty nice kit too


----------



## fraserdw (13 Jun 2012)

Anyone living on the edge of Putinland would want to keep a strong well equipped military!


----------



## Veiledal (13 Jun 2012)

They are members of 31 CBG on ex Saber Strike


----------

